# Marathon Watches



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Like the look of these, but know very little about them.

I have a TSAR on the way, so I know thats a quartz, with a case diameter of 41.10mm excl. crown, but can some kind expert clarify JSAR, GSAR, CSAR etc in terms of movement type, size & value please?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

You can get some information on the current models at "www.marathonwatch.com". They manufacture but don't actually sell to the public.

Later,

William


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks, but tried the website & it's not particularly helpful.


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

Andy Tims said:


> Like the look of these, but know very little about them.
> 
> I have a TSAR on the way, so I know thats a quartz, with a case diameter of 41.10mm excl. crown, but can some kind expert clarify JSAR, GSAR, CSAR etc in terms of movement type, size & value please?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


i dont know much but i think the j stands for jumbo - the big one. its the monster. theres a review of it on youtube

c in csar stands for chrono i think

t in tsar stands for tritium i reckon?

g ..no idea??


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

pengelly said:


> Andy Tims said:
> 
> 
> > Like the look of these, but know very little about them.
> ...


less than ten seconds googling and the g stands for government. sar stands for search and resuce.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Andy Tims said:


> Like the look of these, but know very little about them.
> 
> I have a TSAR on the way, so I know thats a quartz, with a case diameter of 41.10mm excl. crown, but can some kind expert clarify JSAR, GSAR, CSAR etc in terms of movement type, size & value please?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It goes something like this :huh:

J is the Jumbo sized one

T is the original quartz one with Tritium tubes

G is the Trintium tubes with auto movement, same as above

C is the chrono, another larger watch

SAR is the original auto divers, same case as the T and G but different dial, some of the later types being know as the DSAR with a mistake on the printing of the dial. They were marked as Trintium but wre in fact Luminova.

Then there is the very first Marathon SAR which is a completely different looking watch.

Confused you will be :lol:

SAR


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

MIKE said:


> Andy Tims said:
> 
> 
> > Like the look of these, but know very little about them.
> ...


I was wondering th same Mike :lol: you been eating alphabet spagetti :eat: :cheers:

Confused you will be :lol:


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

The very first type of SAR from 2000.

Pic nicked from the web


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

The Sar is discontinued using the lume, only the GSAR now in that case style.

There are new models coming


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the useful pointers.

I'm a tad WISer now.

Looking forward to getting the TSAR (hopefully) tomorrow. I'll post some pics as soon as I can. It's coming on a Marathon rubber strap, but I've seen them on a lumpy too & I have one that should fit nicely as well as a couple of Toshi's


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Doesnt Shaun have one of these?

Im sure that he will know some more info on these or atleast claim to anway :tongue2: h34r:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

SAR-D










GSAR










Regular SAR










Field Watch & Navigator










The "Dress" SAR


----------

